# not eating



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

I feed my puppy blue buffalo but he does not eat a bite, he will rather starve and i hear his tummy growling and he wont eat i have tried everything, he used to eat it fine before he ran away, he would eat it completely but now he won't even eat a bite! 

He eats my other dog's food instead which is beneful, 5$ cheap dog food :angry: He devours it in no time. I don't know how to get him to eat!

Please can you advice what i can do to motivate his eating again, i was hoping that since i always leave his bowl out eventually he will get hungry enough to eat it but he rather starve than touch it. My other dog is in my mom's house. i don't know how to get him to eat, i am not interested in homecooking him meals i don't have time to do it constantly, is there another dog food brand that you tried and your pup went crazy for?


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Try Fromms


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I tried just about every kibble and food available. The only food Tyler will eat is Vital (the roll in beef and bison).


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If you must feed kibble add hot water to it and let it soak for about ten minutes. This brings out the flavor and aroma. The reason they like the junk food is because of the artificial flavor and enhancers.

Moist dog food is more appetizing and better for them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you'd like to try a small sample of Dr. Harvey's, let me know and i'll send you some of mine....and you can add your own oil and protein. All of my pups love it....


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Why not try putting them both on the same thing? If you must feed a less expensive food to your other dog (I understand larger dogs are more expensive to feed) please find an alternative to Beneful.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

How old is your puppy now? Losing teeth? Could his teeth be bothering him? Maybe this is causing him some discomfort when eating?


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine are back on Wellness grain free - one of them had trouble with Fromm's. I add a little boiled chicken or beef in the evening or some Stella and Chewy's.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I heard the oils on kibble can turn (taste rancid) prior to expiration date. Could that be what happened? May be why it is now not appealing.


----------

